# How to enter discount code at Halfords.com



## johnpigg (Oct 28, 2008)

*Help entering discount code at Halfords.com*

Hi I am looing to buy the HP2000 Pressure washer from halfords for a christmas present, it is reduced from £199.99 to £99.99 and with the VAT cut it is now £97.99.

Also this weekend you get a free £10 voucher if you spend over £50

I have a code "HAL5OFF08" to get another £5 off online when you spend over £100, so I could add something worth £2.01 and get another £5 off....

But I can't find the box to enter the code, does anyone have any ideas :wall:??

Over to you men and women of detailingworld!


----------

